
Show HN: Run with Mark (Runkeeper only) - ecesena
http://runwithmark.github.io/#/
======
ecesena
Author here - a minimal dashboard that displays day number and miles run in
2016, to keep up with "Mark Zuckerberg's challenge" to run 365 miles this
year.

I've been using it for about a month now, and a bunch of friends helped
improving the design.

It's only for Runkeeper, but you can get a preview here:
[https://github.com/runwithmark/runwithmark.github.io](https://github.com/runwithmark/runwithmark.github.io)

~~~
ecesena
why downvotes to the comment!?

~~~
brudgers
Maybe someone hit the wrong arrow. Or ate cornflakes for breakfast even though
they don't like cornflakes.

